# Halfords AutoCentre Alloy Damage



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

I dropped my car off in the morning for 4 new tyres, left it for the day and picked the keys up from the halfords on the side of the auto centre in the evening (as they open later) 

first thing i done was walked towards the car and checked all my wheels, 3 of the 4 had slight scuffs on them from the tyre fitting. pissed right off...

went into the shop to get the keys and asked the guy to come look/witness it before i drove away. he told me he'd also take some photos. went into the auto centre the following morning and some idiot tried to say they took photos before fitting the wheels and there was no damage... what he showed me was the photos they claimed they had taken. these were actually the ones taken the night before to try get out of it, not only could i point out the damage on the pictures, there was tyre grease on the new tyres and wheels which showed that the photos were after the fitting... i made the statement of "greasing tyres to take them off mate... we both know that doesn't happen'

So finally got them to agree to the cost of a refurb and have a letter signed saying they will and an email confirming it too...

I have Rota Blitz wheels in the gunmetal/bronze colour and live in grantham lincs, any recommendations on a refurb place? they are standard colour from rota but still unique so wont want the paint match to be bad?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If i still had my subaru and needed tyres i would use a fitter who had a touchless tyre fitting system ! Its a ***** mate i remember i did the same after fully refurbing my alloys and painted them i got a local tyre fitter to fit new vreidsteins and all 4 got scuffed ! I learned from then on and used a company that powder coated wheels and had the touchless fitting machine !


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Lepsons, and get all 4 done so they match


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Only one place to send them http://www.rimstock.co.uk/page.php?identity=rimfurbish

Cheers 
David


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks for the responses. just utter carelessness by them...

Ideally after somewhere close to home. i did email deep shine detail but had no reply... was hoping they would recomend somewhere and then recoat my wheels in gtechniq!


----------

